# Kindle Screensaver resource?



## thetonyclifton

Sorry if this already exists but I was looking online for some already made Kindle screenavers and couldnt really find any - certainly not in any great numbers or to my taste.

Is it allowable to have a resource here for people to post their own screensavers now the custom hacks are out for the K3?

I can start with a few I made for my K3 - they are all Shepard Fairey or Banksy and may be for a younger crowd but am sure we could get all sorts posted here if we put our minds to it.

Flickr link to the set is here
http://www.flickr.com/photos/thetonyclifton/sets/72157624885453243/with/5014103433/


















































































Images are all 600 by 800
If you need any help making your own images there is an automated tool here - results really depend on your original image choice.

http://charles-reace.com/kindle_screensaver.php


----------



## intinst

There are a few at this Kindleboards link: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,5659.0.html


----------



## thetonyclifton

intinst said:


> There are a few at this Kindleboards link: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,5659.0.html


Sorry thats brilliant - don't know how I didn't find that before - this can be deleted now.


----------



## J.R. Chase

Thanks! I had no idea these existed.


----------

